# Recently married and not happy



## confusedgirl2929 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am recently married..less than a month and am having serious doubts about whether to continue the relationship. There were problems before but we decided to go through with it. My husband is from a foreign country and he has had a job which takes him away 6 months at a time. Our plan was to get married, have him apply for citizenship and then he can start school, change jobs. I am a successful woman, and all of this uncertainty in his career, lack of direction has really affected my attraction to him. Our sex life has been non existent the past few months and really it has been hurting for over a year. I do however find myself attracted to someone else, a man that I have known for several years and I have had feelings for him for many years..I just never thought he had feelings for me until recently. My husband is a wonderful guy..almost too nice and is lacking the assertiveness and intellectual connection I need to feel attracted. I am considering calling it off, I just want to spare his feelings and don't want to make a mistake.. Any advice on if I am following my emotions correctly is much appreciated.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Serious question... Why did you marry him if you were having all these issues? And leave the other man out of it until you decide what to do. Keep your integrity intact.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

PBear said:


> Serious question... Why did you marry him if you were having all these issues? And leave the other man out of it until you decide what to do. Keep your integrity intact.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would have to Agree with PBear.


----------

